# INJECTING VIDEOS??? receive FREE gear!!



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 26, 2012)

hEY GUYS are you again amybe interested to make some injection videos if i send free gear..amybe to 10 guys,members..all free?


----------



## Idra (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## nby (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll make a HD vid for my next quad pin.


----------



## trackstar19 (Apr 26, 2012)

absolutely.


----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in. I have already made some injection videos. This is right up my alley.


----------



## effinrob (Apr 26, 2012)

Ill do one just pm me details


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ill make a video, WP u know me, u know ill come through for you


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll make one I don't care about the free gear but ill post a vid....ps why don't you ever post this on your section


----------



## teezhay (Apr 26, 2012)

YOU NAME IT, I'LL INJECT IT, AND YOU CAN BE DAMN SURE I'LL FILM IT!

I'm your guy. End of story. Let's do this. YEAH BUDDY!

I can have my contact info to you immediately. 

LET'S GO.


----------



## msu_superman (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in just PM me where to send and  I'll send video.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

don't mean to stick my nose in your business, but I would just encourage this fine and upstanding citizen to make some vidz for educational purposes of course
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ingsteens-road-domination-16.html#post2771555


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok guys,i see you are interested! now just go to my shop and make order of 10ml cypibolic or 10ml enanthbolic..and give me order key here over pm and i will send it FREE! its for first 10 guys..so now i again donate 10 x 10ml   WHO IS THE BEST...?


----------



## donna199 (Apr 27, 2012)

absolutely.


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

^ like anal!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is sample video how to do it,etc

www.world-pharma.org - YouTube

World-Pharma Test C - YouTube


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok bros...all who will do good video and make good presentation and make order before 30th apirl..can receive 2 x 10ml..so be fast..only 10 guys... my donate now can be 20 x 10ml..who is best ????? Summer gift. You can take or 2 x 10ml cypibolic or 2 x 10ml enathbolic or 2 x 10ml propiobolic!


----------



## nby (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent =)


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember how this went last time 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

4 guys made it and prods sent..6 more..later i will posts user names!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

5 guys take it..5 guys out


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao i use rubbing alchohol from a bottle and toilet paper as a swab hahahaha


i dont think my procedure is the most elegant


----------



## gettinwood (Apr 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lmao i use rubbing alchohol from a bottle and toilet paper as a swab hahahaha
> 
> 
> i dont think my procedure is the most elegant


As long as its not used toilet paper you should be fine!lol


----------



## teezhay (Apr 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lmao i use rubbing alchohol from a bottle and toilet paper as a swab hahahaha
> 
> 
> i dont think my procedure is the most elegant




I just blow on the injection site to sorta clear off any bad shit. Then when I'm done pinning, I lick off any blood to really make sure it's all cleaned in a sanitary way. So if any noobs want a tutorial video on how it's done, I'm down.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 27, 2012)

4 guys left..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2012)

3 more guys left..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2012)

place for 2 more guys


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 1, 2012)

offer end..i take all guys.now lets see who will be first and best


----------



## custom (May 1, 2012)

That was cool of you WP, now lets hope everyone does their part. I'd like to see someone do a video doing tri's


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 1, 2012)

Yes i am sure in 7-10 days new videos will be made..hope guys will dow hat they promise!


----------



## effinrob (May 3, 2012)

my girlfriend and roommate were arguing over who gets to video tape me


----------



## nby (May 3, 2012)

Haven't received anything yet. Should be anyday now


----------



## nby (May 4, 2012)

My gear is in, although broken..in the mail  1 vial still good tho.

Will make video tomorrow.


----------



## keith1569 (May 4, 2012)

Awe how sad...save it and refilter into a sterile vial

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 4, 2012)

sorry....but you got 1 vial..fucking post service idiots!


----------



## SScamaro (May 7, 2012)

still waiting on mine. nothing yet


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> hEY GUYS are you again amybe interested to make some injection videos if i send free gear..amybe to 10 guys,members..all free?


amybe....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2012)

So guys where are videos now?


----------



## nby (May 8, 2012)

My test injection is tomorrow. Al tho there is some other substances which I have to shoot aswell from vials that are not Asia Pharma but I'll leave that out of the video


----------



## SScamaro (May 8, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> So guys where are videos now?



still have not recieved mine. did you ship it out?


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 8, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> still have not recieved mine. did you ship it out?



x2


----------



## FTW34 (May 8, 2012)

still waiting, but i know it will come WP is always g2g


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2012)

yes we sent to all of you guys..


----------



## nby (May 9, 2012)

I'm sure it will come soon for the rest.. seems Europe has a faster delivery date than US.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2012)

yes its tru..


----------



## SScamaro (May 9, 2012)

not worried i know wp will come through


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> not worried i know wp will come through



As always


----------



## nby (May 9, 2012)

I made my video, just gotta have to upload it now. Where to WP??


----------



## effinrob (May 10, 2012)

I am just waiting for mine to get here as well


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

I'm off all steroids but I do HGH injections


----------



## nby (May 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm off all steroids but I do HGH injections


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

cool,start new thread in anabolic section about how to inject steroids


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 12, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## FTW34 (May 12, 2012)

Will be posting videos in the next few days, thanks World Pharma, your the best!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 12, 2012)

cool you got it...post pics also


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2012)

hope to see videos soon,since some new guys receive prods...LOL


----------



## SScamaro (May 13, 2012)

Still nothing


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2012)

few guys already receive it..


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 14, 2012)

Wouldnt mind seeing some hcg shot videos.


----------



## effinrob (May 14, 2012)

I got mine as well i will be posting very soon... my next shot is Wednesday so i will post video then...  thanks wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

effinrob said:


> I got mine as well i will be posting very soon... my next shot is Wednesday so i will post video then...  thanks wp




cool,look like 5 guys or even more got it..hope this week you will start to post videos so guys can see how its need to be injected!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 14, 2012)

Only two vids so far ?? The first one is good the second one sucks.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

this is old videos from old free gear lottery for injecting video...this time still nobody did it..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

Still no videos..scam again..? Wow


----------



## nby (May 14, 2012)

Be patient. I made mine, just haven't got the time to edit it and upload it yet


----------



## unclem (May 15, 2012)

Wp you give great deals. I hope some guys take advantage of this. Iam in.


----------



## Grozny (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Still no videos..scam again..? Wow



u forgot bro to ship them also a digital cam


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

and 500$  and then WP is still expensive! and scammer..interested!


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 15, 2012)

I'll post one later for the Fuck of it


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Still no videos..scam again..? Wow



I was going to post one today but just realized this was over


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> and 500$  and then WP is still expensive! and scammer..interested!




Scammer ?


----------



## FTW34 (May 15, 2012)

wp i made the video just need time to edit and post


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> wp i made the video just need time to edit and post



great,please post it..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 16, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 17, 2012)

Nobody has your fucken gear It's fucken expensive


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 17, 2012)

cool,one video posted in my forum


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 17, 2012)

And the vid is unsanitary and unsafe makes your gear look bad


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 17, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> And the vid is unsanitary and unsafe makes your gear look bad



he can tell you how safe and fast he receive it..under 10 days... and GMP no pain after inject,etc..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2012)

from 8-10 guys i sent gift..only 1 post video..wow..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 27, 2012)

list of guys who are in list : nby,SteroidalGazelle ,FTW34,overburdened,dav1dg90,SScamaro,effinrob,intro74,  and few other i dont know user names here!


----------



## FTW34 (May 27, 2012)

What you mean one posted video? I posted Video World Pharma and so did effinrob. thats two

Seriously guys who recieved thats real low of you to take advantage of someone giving you free stuff, only to ask for a video in retun.

Some people say bad things about World Pharma, but #1 the gear is good, #2 world pharma is a nice dude. I bet alot of you who end up fucking World Pharma will be disapointed when you cant get anymore of that gear.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

I would have done it if I do a vid pinning see gear in the glute will u send me a gift I'd also do bloods on the gift


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 28, 2012)

its all only tell me to never again do it and send it free..i just think to send this month 20ml winstrol and next month 20ml trenabolic..but i see only SCAMM!!!  and nobody banned scammers who scam sponsors!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 31, 2012)

Guys,thanks for scamming me!!!!


----------



## dfwtp (Jun 1, 2012)

I got you WP. send and i'll follow through. no reverse scammer here. pm me, i 'll get at it asap


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol dude that really sucks. I say in the future you go with more seasoned vets who are reliable  I know AT LEAST 1


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2012)

only 1 guy post video..all other 8-9 scammed me!!! where are mods?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jun 2, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> only 1 guy post video..all other 8-9 scammed me!!! where are mods?



That really sucks


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 2, 2012)

That's pretty low vid is easy to make your gonna pin his gear anyway


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2012)

now we know that guys from list who not posted video are scam!!! so other sponsors can be protected and dont deal with that members!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 3, 2012)

This guys didnt do what they promised and look like they scammed me!

nby,
SteroidalGazelle ,
overburdened,
dav1dg90,
SScamaro,
effinrob,
int  ro74,


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2012)

god see all!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 5, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> god see all!



big true!


----------



## Grozny (Jun 5, 2012)

its quite stupid fellas if u accepted to received a free gear just make this junky video to stop this circus once time for all.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 5, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> what a nasty avatar bro  lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2012)

Grozny said:


> its quite stupid fellas if u accepted to received a free gear just make this junky video to stop this circus once time for all.



i say pure scam!


----------



## FTW34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry that people lied to your world pharma. Your a really good guy, thats why i kept my word. and the gear is top notch


----------



## Imosted (Jun 6, 2012)

Even though i am not a big fan of WP, he has been trying to be nice and sending out free gear, if you received free gear than don't be a deuce bag and fucking post your videos, it takes 5 minutes.


----------



## FTW34 (Jun 6, 2012)

i guess the majority were to ashamed to post vids either cause their methods are bad, or theyre afraid ppl will ask if they actually work out


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Even though i am not a big fan of WP, he has been trying to be nice and sending out free gear, if you received free gear than don't be a deuce bag and fucking post your videos, it takes 5 minutes.



they will never do it,they are just pure SCAMM guys..lets see who is next..


----------



## Grozny (Jun 7, 2012)

imo one of the mods need to put some temporary ban to those guys and only when they publish the vid to take off this infraction.


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> This guys didnt do what they promised and look like they scammed me!
> 
> nby,
> SteroidalGazelle ,
> ...



SScamaro is a known scammer as well as a reverse scammer. You should have done some research on these guys before you sent them free gear.

It is fucked up that they did this to you though WP. Post a scammer thread in AG and call them out or just have GFR post their info lol.

Scammers need to be exposed and I can poin lt you to several boards where posting their info is perfectly acceptable. I'll will neg each one of them today for u.


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Jun 7, 2012)

WP has continually been consistent in his kindness by offering free goodies. Just doesn't make since for people to be allowed to get off so freely. Join me in negging up these guys in appreciation to their scam!


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> This guys didnt do what they promised and look like they scammed me!
> 
> nby,
> SteroidalGazelle ,
> ...



All negged.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> SScamaro is a known scammer as well as a reverse scammer. You should have done some research on these guys before you sent them free gear.
> 
> 
> It is fucked up that they did this to you though WP. Post a scammer thread in AG and call them out or just have GFR post their info lol.
> ...



Who have I scammed you pussy ass bitch? I never received nothing from WP if not I would hVe done the video. I'm getting sick n tired of your shit pussy bitch. You already know where to find me and if you have the balls you will come see me so I can fuck you up fat boy


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 7, 2012)

N I would love for someone to post my info . Goodluck getting inside my house with an ar 15 pointing in your fucking face for tresspasing


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> N I would love for someone to post my info . Goodluck getting inside my house with an ar 15 pointing in your fucking face for tresspasing



Lol airsoft gun?


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> Who have I scammed you pussy ass bitch? I never received nothing from WP if not I would hVe done the video. I'm getting sick n tired of your shit pussy bitch. You already know where to find me and if you have the balls you will come see me so I can fuck you up fat boy



Why u so red scammer?


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> N I would love for someone to post my info



post it yourself then u giant ePussy


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys there is no justification to talk about home invasions and shooting someone here. Please take it to AG. It is what it is and people will do whatever they want regardless of what is said. Thanks!


----------



## overburdened (Jun 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> list of guys who are in list : nby,SteroidalGazelle ,FTW34,overburdened,dav1dg90,SScamaro,effinrob,intro74,  and few other i dont know user names here!


hey bro, you got my PM's regarding that... I HAVE NOT RECEIVED THEM!!!  I very politely asked you if you could track them.  You did send me the ship date info, but no tracking...  I will gladly post the vid injecting YOUR product as soon as I have it!  I have spoken with you several times regarding this.  DO NOT POST MY 
NAME UP HERE SAYING I SCAMMED YOU!!!  I HAVE NEVER SCAMMED ANYONE, NOR DO I EVER INTEND TO!!!
I do believe that you sent product, however I do not have said product.  The second I do I will GLADLY post the vid of injecting YOUR product.  
If you have any more questions  regarding this feel free to PM me.... But, don't EVER post up here that I scammed you when I haven't!!!!!   If you have read my posts you will see that the sponsor who has come through with product got an honest, and legitimate bump from me(and I'm sure, plenty of business from it.... It was excellent product!!!).... And I will post a vid for you , and an honest, legitimate bump of my thoughts on your product(with bloodwork, if you so desire).... and if I get a seizure letter, I will post it(showing you sent product), so that everyone can see you attempted to come through on your end(I do not expect a resend as I did not pay for product, and would not expect you to resend)...
Sounds pretty fair and honest to me... What do you think, WP?  honesty in this game is the only way to go.... so don't be posting on here that I scammed you!!!!!


----------



## overburdened (Jun 7, 2012)

One more thing... I have ALL correspondence between WP and ,I if you would like it posted up here....
WP, I will not post these PM's without your permission(as I believe that is a display of childishness and not an honest thing to do), but if you would like, I will post the correspondence, and everyone can see that you have sent me info regarding when you shipped(but not able, or whatever, to track), and also that I have been nothing but polite to you regarding this matter.....


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Jun 7, 2012)

There is no post up any sensitive info man. It will all work out.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 7, 2012)

worldpharmarep1 said:


> There is no post up any sensitive info man. It will all work out.


that's cool bro... I won't post any of it if you don't want me to....  just don't be calling me a scammer.... I did not look at the date you posted that, I do not know if it was before or after our correspondence.... but I do want it to be clear that we have discussed this matter, and that I have not scammed you.  If and when I receive either the product or a seizure letter, you will be the first to know.... and I will post a vid either way(letter or product) because that means that somewhere something got fkd up beyond either of our control(and you followed through on your end, as will I.... I just won't be able to post a vid with your product.. but will post a vid still if you want me to, in the event I receive either of those)...

I'm a more than fair guy, but I do not like being called a scammer..... 

thank you


----------



## I'M retarded (Jun 7, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> N I would love for someone to post my info . Goodluck getting inside my house with an ar 15 pointing in your fucking face for tresspasing


 bullshit!!! at least post a vid shooting your gun, you aint even got a .22 cal. so full of shit!!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)

i think i will take an HD vid of me pinning my cock


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Jun 8, 2012)

overburdened said:


> that's cool bro... I won't post any of it if you don't want me to....  just don't be calling me a scammer.... I did not look at the date you posted that, I do not know if it was before or after our correspondence.... but I do want it to be clear that we have discussed this matter, and that I have not scammed you.  If and when I receive either the product or a seizure letter, you will be the first to know.... and I will post a vid either way(letter or product) because that means that somewhere something got fkd up beyond either of our control(and you followed through on your end, as will I.... I just won't be able to post a vid with your product.. but will post a vid still if you want me to, in the event I receive either of those)...
> 
> I'm a more than fair guy, but I do not like being called a scammer.....
> 
> thank you



Then that is that and we will stand behind your word!  We will support you!


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Jun 8, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i think i will take an HD vid of me pinning my cock



Do or GTFO. LOL.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2012)

its real funny how all who pay receive always ok..but guys who receive free not got it..come on..and i order extra safe and fast deliver to all guys who say they will do inject video!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i think i will take an HD vid of me pinning my cock



You'll need to use the zoom lens for that little pea shooter.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 12, 2012)

still only 2  guys from 10 guys...8 are scam!


----------



## Grozny (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 13, 2012)

Grozny said:


>



GREAT pic,,its it!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 19, 2012)

No new videos, so we know who is scammer on this great forum!!!! guys be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Grozny said:


>


----------



## colochine (Jun 19, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> No new videos, so we know who is scammer on this great forum!!!! guys be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Post names again do I can neg the assholes!!!


----------

